# I'm at the gmr in Hamilton



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Fished below the dam lost a lure.. the
River is down and clear about a ft
Tried one of the ponds nothing


----------



## creekfly (Nov 15, 2013)

You should try the upper dam next time change things up a little. I saw your kayak you are selling on Craigslist by the way.

Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i don't have a yak forsale


----------



## fishin sw ohio (Nov 5, 2013)

sorry trail I forgot to tell ya they've been pumping water into those ponds and I haven't had luck there since they started


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i noticed since i started going there... the guy at whole sale bait said there are
bass in it i saw a ripple of a fish it's clear the back pond has crappie in it


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

how about just the paddle? I could use a new yak paddle


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

sorry OSG no paddle


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> i don't have a yak forsale





trailbreaker said:


> sorry OSG no paddle


Your pretty hard to deal with Trailbreaker. So what are you selling?


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Your pretty hard to deal with Trailbreaker. So what are you selling?


i don't have nothing to sell.. creek let me see the ad


----------



## creekfly (Nov 15, 2013)

Cincinnati Craigslist search kayak then look for the one in Wyoming. When I saw the ad the first person I thought of was you TB. The ad is written like you wrote it. It is pretty funny ad

Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Garret said he's found the casual encounter section on craigslist very useful. You might want to try posting there TB.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Garret said he's found the casual encounter section on craigslist very useful. You might want to try posting there TB.


Hahahaha..


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

Guessing this was the Craigslist post: http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/boa/4224150247.html

Hilarious!


----------



## fishin sw ohio (Nov 5, 2013)

yes that was the post


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I sure hope I get to meet whoever wrote that. I laughed my butt off for a good 10 minutes.



oldstinkyguy said:


> Garret said he's found the casual encounter section on craigslist very useful. You might want to try posting there TB.


That was the one of the best OSG posts yet  ...mostly funny because it's probably true, haha.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

bellbrookbass said:


> Guessing this was the Craigslist post: http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/boa/4224150247.html
> 
> Hilarious!


Oh man that is hands down the best kayak listing I have ever seen. I'm actually kind of interested but I can't tell if it's serious.


----------



## creekfly (Nov 15, 2013)

To be honest it perfectly describes my kayak in the ad. 

Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> I'm actually kind of interested but I can't tell if it's serious.


 I've got to work on my reading comprehension. For a moment there I thought you were talking about Garret's craigslist ad...


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

oldstinkyguy said:


> I've got to work on my reading comprehension. For a moment there I thought you were talking about Garret's craigslist ad...


I think I found the add:



> Back in to a parking spot at Kelley Nature Preserve, and I will teach you how to kayak for a competitive price!


No thank you!


----------



## creekfly (Nov 15, 2013)

You forgot shirts not required

Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

that's not me


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

TB.
Be careful if you start posting on Craigslist.All I ever see is Women looking for Men.They will be breathing down your neck TB if you tell them you are an outdoorsman and good looking as well.
Good Luck TB!




Roscoe


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i have a girlfriend


----------



## creekfly (Nov 15, 2013)

Limiting yourself to one girlfriend is like limiting yourself to just catching one fish

Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishin sw ohio (Nov 5, 2013)

anyone here happen to be the dedicated angler at the damn today?


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Trailbreaker. The weathers awful, deer seasons hitting the hard part, it's saugfish or nothing now. I think you should sell something, anything, on craigslist and then tell us what happens...


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

not sure what i have to sell


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

your soul.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

fallen513 said:


> your soul.


His name is "fallen", and he wants you to sell your soul.
I would watch out for this guy if I was you, tb.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i think not fallen


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Here's a link with instructions.

http://weeklyworldnews.com/headlines/8069/how-to-sell-your-soul-to-the-devil/

Ask for unlimited power to catch big fish. If it works for blues players it will work for fishermen. Trust me...


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Trust me...


I knew it. OSG = Old Scratch's Guy


----------

